# 10th gtp



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

why come no one races 10th scale onroad anymore. i mean besides the touring cars. they use to make onroad 10th scales cars kinda like bigger versions of 12th scale onroad. is there reasons why they dont make and run this class much anymore? just curious i think it was the coolest class. thanks


----------



## crisis641 (May 27, 2002)

because they weren't breaking enough parts so the car companies came up with touring cars with many more moving parts that are much easier to break. I used to run 1/10th road too and it's probably still my favorite class, but times change.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

We are racing 6-cell 1/10th Pan car On-road this Sunday in Maple Heights, Ohio. First weekend may be stock motors, then in two weeks it'll be Mod. Our track is a Ozite roadcourse that is almost 100' x 50'. If you still have a pan car and Cleveland is not too far to drive, post again and I'll try and get you more info. For starters, you'll need your own table, chair and extension cord.


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

*tenth scale GTP*

You guys who like tenth scale GTP- You gotta come out to Cleveland and race with us. The track is big and the cars are a blast. I agree- this class was by far the most awesome to drive back in the day.

Knock off the dust and come on out.
If anyone is interested,please post a reply and we can send you directions.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

The Flyer for the are in. 

Norrca On-road Nat’s 
May 16, 17, and 18th 
http://swr.arroyoc.net/index.cfm?fu...print&event=102 


Speedworld Challenge Cup 
April 26-27 
http://swr.arroyoc.net/index.cfm?fu...print&event=101 

let try and get a full field of Pro 10 and 1/12th.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

So far out of all the classes the two pan car classes have the most sign ups.


----------



## Dan the Man (Aug 21, 2002)

Porksalot4L said:


> why come no one races 10th scale onroad anymore. i mean besides the touring cars. they use to make onroad 10th scales cars kinda like bigger versions of 12th scale onroad. is there reasons why they dont make and run this class much anymore? just curious i think it was the coolest class. thanks


Because pan cars are hard to drive, baffling to set up, and generally a pain?


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Dan the Man said:


> Because pan cars are hard to drive, baffling to set up, and generally a pain?



Sorry but that what TC are, Hard to driver, hard to set up and are a realy pain the the A _ _ to work on. I can give to a list on what a pain on a TC (to many parts for one) and how long it take tear them a parts to fix somethings.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

The last time Pro-10 (10th scale modified pan car 6-cell) ran as a national ROAR class was at the Minnreg in Fl. From what I remember Josh Cyrul and Mike Blackstock saying is the cars were just too fast. And that was only with 11 turns. They were just to fast and you just couldn;t drive them smoothly. Even in stock they are a hand full unless they are on a big track. Somewhat the same thing as 12th stock 6-cell, it is even faster the 4-cell mod and just to hard to handle.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, let's dispel some myths. 1/12th 4-cell mod is actually faster than 1/12th 6-cell stock. The added voltage doesn't make up for the extra weight with only a stock motor. 

1/10th Pan cars are infinitely easier to wrench on and 10 times more durable than TC's, they're also WAYYYYYY faster. Now, on a narrow carpet track a 10th Pan Car with a ten turn is really tough to drive, but on a track wide enough to cleanly race TC's on they're not that bad. 
Our track (god I miss it), was 88'x45' if I remember correctly, and Doseck had no problem wheeling a 9 dbl equipped Switchblade 10 around the roadcourse. To be honest, they're actually easier to drive than 1/12th cars if the track dimensions are proportional. I mean way more rubber, wider track, longer wheelbase, and more downforce!? How can that be more difficult to drive? 

:devil: Now, 6-cell 1/12th mod, that's a whole different can of worms! :devil:


----------



## Dan the Man (Aug 21, 2002)

Carpet, hmmm? Some of us are racing on parking lots. Dirty, low-quality parking lots. I've driven a pan car on our surface, and it handled like a hovercraft. The 4wd and weight of a TC really help to keep it pointed forward. Which is kind of the reason TCs got popular in the first place...

The other part of it is that, for those of us who were already racing offroad, a TC's suspension makes sense, whereas a pan hard bar is a mystery.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Dan the Man said:


> Carpet, hmmm? Some of us are racing on parking lots. Dirty, low-quality parking lots.



Therein lies the problem!! I'll tell ya, nothin' handles a dusty parking lot like a T-Maxx. I absolutely hate racing in dusty, crummy parking lots. I have actually raced 1/10th pan on decent paved parking lots. We just laid down a little 40%Orange Soda, 60% water with a garden sprayer, and we were dialled in. 

I also don't understand the "mystery" of pan car tuning. The adjustments are no different than those on an off-road car. Heck the rear end is even simpler on a pan car. I dunno, I've run just about every type of electric vehicle, and the only thing I've ever really struggled with set-up wise is LTO cars on concrete. Oval tuning is just too complicated. :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ian, do you want to see if we can get a class of them going for some of the bigger races this summer?? Kinda liek Corcar's mid summer deal, of teh Summer Classic in Lansing?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg: Unfortunately, it would cost me at least a dollar to put together a 10th GTP Car, so my broke heine would probably be unable to participate. It's unfortunate because they do keep your skills infinitely better tuned for 12th scale season than TC's do. Maybe if Brucie has an old Roadkill10 layin' around, I could play on a limited basis. :devil:

by the way guys: I LOVE MY NEW JOB!!!! Surfin' on the net when it's slow is definitely the greatest of the "lesser" fringe benefits.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

THree races this winter people ran 1/10th GTP 6-cell stock at the Gate in Cleve, OH and they made our big-indoor track look small!!! And when they figured out rollout-the cars really flew!!! They were fun to watch-big and fast!!!

But they made an 8' lane look like a scale race track!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

They were definitely fun to watch. Brought back memories of my early racing years, Giant cars on a not so Giant track (the original config. at the Gate). It's tight, but I remember racing 4-cell 1/12th in 4 ft. lanes, so it's all relative.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Ian,
I thought the last time 6-cell stock was a National class at the outdoor nats at Speedworld that 6-cell stock was faster then 4-cell mod. I do know 6-cell was won with a Corally. Maybe my memory is blurred by Paragon.

Brian


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

I know that Rob Michael won 6-cell stock with a Corally SP12G3, I think the lap times were similar, but I'm pretty sure the Mod guys still turned more laps in the 8 min. span. I don't know 100%, because I wasn't there, but that's what I was told. 

I've had the opportunity to drive 6-cell stock, 4-cell Mod, and about 12 laps of six-cell Mod,(before I turned the six-cell Mod car I was driving into shrapnel), and my overall impression was that the six-cell stock car was, just as quick accelerating out of the corner, but lost a little steam compared to the 4-cell Mod car once the Mod motor stretched it's legs. Plus the 4-cell car could be driven far deeper into the corner, than the 6-cell stocker. I dunno maybe it was just my driving style. :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ian, I thought 6-cell anything would suite your driving style.... sideways, loose as hell and all over the place.... :roll: :dude:


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Ian,
> I thought the last time 6-cell stock was a National class at the outdoor nats at Speedworld that 6-cell stock was faster then 4-cell mod. I do know 6-cell was won with a Corally. Maybe my memory is blurred by Paragon.
> 
> Brian



Stock in the "A" turn 35 laps. Mod in the "A" 39. both in 8 min.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

how many did 4-cell stock turn?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg: they didn't run four-cell stock at that particular event. :devil:


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Just drop in to see how ever one it doing.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Do you guys know if a body made for a RC10L will fit an old TRC Pro10 pan car?

Thanks,

Jerrit


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

jerrit1 said:


> Do you guys know if a body made for a RC10L will fit an old TRC Pro10 pan car?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerrit



If it's a 10L and not a 10LSS.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes if it for the RC10L the wide car it will fit the TRC 10.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Just want to let you know this year we trying are best to grow Pro 10.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Do you think it's possible for my RC10L2 with a mod motor and 6 cells could out run my friends HPI R40 in a drag race?


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

how long will the drag race is?


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Were not sure yet...may be as short as 200 feet to as long a 1/8th mile (650 feet?).

What do ya think....we both have pretty good FM radios, do you think we could go 650 feet?

Jerrit


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

It should but i would keep it 200-300 feet. you might bet him. where the car work great are on mid size track with tight infeilds. The 1/8 if fast but a Pro 10 keep up with it at some of the big track in So Cal.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

His HPI R40 is a 10th scale nitro (not 8th scale).
I will keep the race to 300ft or less, what is the best body to buy for my RC10L2 for this race...I just bought it and have no body for it.

Jerrit


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

GTP body will work


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

2004 On Road Nat's Pro 10

I am in so who else sent there in

1. Tim (taz_s) Stiles
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Taz_S said:


> 2004 On Road Nat's Pro 10
> 
> I am in so who else sent there in
> 
> ...



I'd be happy to attend, if not for the fact that the organizers are running TWO exhibition classes and NO 12th scale stock. I feel 10th pan should stay and BRUSHLESS TC should be removed in favor of 12th stock.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Come out and run it any way. We need to make it a bigger class then the B less class.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, I have a thread on here about a little somethin called the US Pan Car Championships. Taz and some other pan car experts are advising me on stuff to do. Check it out!


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

it will be in arp of 2005 right now we need to get all the guy to the nat's this year.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

your right Taz. Hey everybody, Sign up for the Pro10 class at the ROAR Nationals. I myself wont be able to go, but I want all of you to represent and tell ROAR that Pro10 is by no means a dead class. Even if you have an old chassis that you havent run in a while, bring it out there!


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes i am 

I always right  

just hope by next month i have my car out on the market.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Cmon Pro10 racers old and new, this class is back on the upswing! I want to see you guys posting here and everywhere about this wonderful class!


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

2004 On Road Nat's Pro 10

1. Tim (taz_s) Stiles
2. Mark A.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

What state are the Pro Nats gonna be held in? and when? got a link?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

they are in Oregon and the website is www.rc-cars.com


----------



## RochesterRC (Aug 16, 2003)

Besides TeamSpeedMerchant .. who else is making a 1/10th Scale GTP kit?

Thanks,
Shan


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

RochesterRC said:


> Besides TeamSpeedMerchant .. who else is making a 1/10th Scale GTP kit?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shan


Associated definately still makes one and I think Corally too.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hyperdrive?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

http://www.teamassociated.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_10L3T/kitl3t.htm


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

Taz, tried the link for the Norrca Nats did not work could you post it again and give more info on were and when the race will be. I still have some time left if you hurry I might be able to make it, if its time allows.

Oh, Dan the man, obviously you have never driven a pan car! Setup is easy, speed is impressive.

And for the drag racer, the track length should 132' that is what a RC drag track length is and geared right with the right motor you will smoke him. Just do not use a road racing body, to much drag and down force, use a nascar or regular type car body for wide bodies, I know that Associated still have road bodies, Proline has road bodies, Parma has some road and car bodies, hope that helps.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Donn said:


> Taz, tried the link for the Norrca Nats did not work could you post it again and give more info on were and when the race will be. I still have some time left if you hurry I might be able to make it, if its time allows.
> 
> Oh, Dan the man, obviously you have never driven a pan car! Setup is easy, speed is impressive.
> 
> I know that Associated still have road bodies, Proline has road bodies, Parma has some road and car bodies, hope that helps.


The Norrca nats where last year but the Roar Nat in OR dose as a Pro 10 stock class.
http://www.rc-cars.com/enats/2004%20On-road%20Nats.pdf
http://www.rc-cars.com



RochesterRC said:


> Besides TeamSpeedMerchant .. who else is making a 1/10th Scale GTP kit?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shan


http://www.teamassociated.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitl2.htm
http://www.corallyusa.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=COR00117!COR&csurl=%2FiStar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29
http://www.hyperdriveracing.com/10scale/4500.cfm
http://www.corallyusa.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=COR00130!COR&csurl=%2FiStar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29http://www.hyperdriveracing.com/10scale/4500.cfm


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

Taz_S said:


> The Norrca nats where last year but the Roar Nat in OR dose as a Pro 10 stock class.
> http://www.rc-cars.com/enats/2004%20On-road%20Nats.pdf
> http://www.rc-cars.com
> 
> ...



the associated link is for an RC10L2, i belive there is an L3? any way, im really interested in a 10th pan car class, should be really fun. im going to try to get it started over here in mich. hope to see it at the roar nats, again, in the future.

L8R
john mcintosh


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

The L3 is the narrow pan car or better yet you need to say L3T for TC pan car. It was made to fit under the 200mm and 190mm tc bodys.

IT might be soon that AE would make a L3 on road car (wide car). But the can alway skip it and got to the L4 with the new 12L4 front end mod's


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is the first version of the race flyer:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=802318


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

_Edit: In compliance with this site I have removed the link to my forum. _


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

http://www.teamcrc.com/teamcrc.cgi?page=pantoura.html&cart_id=1662786_93831

keep in mind, the pics were of the "prototype" car. The kit comes with the shiny weave carbon fiber chassis.


john


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

they say that a great carpet car. I still looking for one but i might have to just get a new one soon.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Taz, how goes progress in gathering enough guys to run at the Nationals in Oregon?


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

So far only two but there only 5 in the biggest class so far. WE NEED PEOPLE TO SIGN UP NOW.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

1. Anton Mark (Mark A.)
2. Stiles Tim (Taz_S)
3. Strasnick Mark
4. Strasnick Barry
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Ok we need 11 more.

62 more days.

http://www.rc-cars.com/enats/2004 entry form 4-7-04.pdf


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Ran my narrow Scorpion last weekend at the track for our next state race.Had one guy already building one- not sure if it was wide or narrow.The car worked great considering All I did was paint a new body and install the speedcontroller and reciever.Never touched the shocks, the car worked great with 4 cells and 19t motor from 2 years ago.I ran it with the 1/12ths (8 minutes).After this next state race we should have a new (old) class making a comeback! It's 6 cell stock(wide cars) with GTP bodies and 4 cell (narrow cars) 19t with Touring bodies.Maybe in two months I find out what car I'll be driving (CDI/Bolink or a new Corally).


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Its good to see pan cars starting to gain in popularity. Im getting ready to buy a RC10L3T with a McLaren body from Ebay. Id also like to get a L2 so I can run with the wide bodies.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Scorpion?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

*Scorpion*

Only two made by Bolink and I've got them both. It was the last road course car they attempted to offer.I desgned it -named it and ran it in the state series the last year we ran narrow pan 1/10th cars. I 've also got another Bolink wide car that was a prototype wide car.I won the B main at the 2000 carpet nationals at Minregg with it.I actually had this chassis a year before I ever really raced it.Contacted several people to make the chassis narrow but no luck.The batteries go down the center but that's the only thing even similar to the other car out there (CRC).Maybe the new CDI group will make one or both of these cars.I know which one I prefer.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Do you have pic of the cars?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The scorpion was picturered on the Bolink website. It was a three shock rear(Mac Attack rear end) with a narrow chassis similar to a 10L. The other prototype is very different with the batteries down the middle.Both worked very well for me.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Did you ever run what I would call their "vertical chassis" car? Something about it reminded me of the Legands...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

If that's the one with the batteries down the middle- yes. I won the B main at the Minregg carpet Nationals. I wanted to make it into a narrow chassis but couldn't get anyone to make the chassis.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, if you want another spot to discuss 1/10 GTP racing, you can check out the official US Pan Car Championships race forum ( www.uspancarchamps.com/forum )


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Here is the list of us that are going to the nat to race the fun class.

1. Anton Mark 
2. Ashby Steve 
3. Stiles Tim 
4. Strasnick Mark
5. Strasnick Barry 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15

46 days left we need to get the 10 more. The thing is we only “at this time” 1 car behind the only class that has 6 cars. That is the 1/12 th mod.

I know of 3 more that are signing up but I do not want to take the chance. It would be nice to get the biggest class at the nat’s. 

For the Nor Cal guys I start a yahoo group to help with planning of road trip for us to get everyone to show up at one time to get the car count. This will show how the class use to be and how it can be. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pro10pro12/

http://www.rc-cars.com/enats/2004%20entry%20form%204-7-04.pdf


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow! Hey guys, they are getting close (according to another thread, along with those three Taz mentioned there are two others which will bring the total to 10. Im getting a Pro10 wide this summer (even though I wont be able to make the Nats  ) Good luck guys! I have faith in you.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Heres a shot at the Speedmerchant Speed Spec car out on the pad in front of work. I have way too much time on my hands at work!!

Ray


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

look cool


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Here is the list of us that are going to the nat to race the fun class. 

1. Anton Mark 
2. Ashby Steve 
3. Stiles Tim 
4. Strasnick Mark 
5. Strasnick Barry 
6. Davies Tom
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15 

42 days left we need to get the 9 more. The thing is we only “at this time” 1 car behind the only class that has 7 cars. That is the TC stock.

I know of 2 more that are signing up but I do not want to take the chance. It would be nice to get the biggest class at the nat’s. 

For the Nor Cal guys I start a yahoo group to help with planning of road trip for us to get everyone to show up at one time to get the car count. This will show how the class use to be and how it can be. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pro10pro12/ 

http://www.rc-cars.com/enats/2004%2...rm%204-7-04.pdf


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Here is the list of us that are going to the nat to race the fun class. 

1. Anton Mark 
2. Ashby Steve 
3. Stiles Tim 
4. Strasnick Mark 
5. Strasnick Barry 
6. Davies Tom
7. O’Donnell Michael
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13
14. “Thirdplace”* Have the time off and sent there in.
15. “Jim Walls” *Have the time off and sent there in.

39 days left we need to get the 9 more.

I know of 2 more(Thirdplace and Jim Walls) that are signing up but I do not want to take the chance.

For the Nor Cal guys I start a yahoo group to help with planning of road trip for us to get everyone to show up at one time to get the car count. This will show how the class use to be and how it can be. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pro10pro12/ 

http://www.rc-cars.com/enats/2004%2...rm 4-7-04.pdf

http://www.uspancarchamps.com


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

On road Nat’s 

As of 5-18-04 the "Minimum 15 entries by June 18th" has been waived. But that still dose not stop us, we need to get more cars in the class. So if you going to be at the nat’s sign up for the class and let grow the class.

http://www.rc-cars.com/enats/2004 entry form 4-7-04.pdf

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pro10pro12/


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey just thought Id let you know that race entries for the US Pan Car Championships will be opening up (Lord willing) after the Onroad Nationals in July. So dust off your 10L, EV10, SP10, or whatever Pro10 OR Pro12 chassis you may have and get ready for some doorbanging high speed action Texas style!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

_Edit: double post please delete_


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

we tryed 4 cell pan cars with the touring cars on a road course here at our lhs and after we pounded the tc s twice they told us we had to buy new cars so im not raceing now


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Quick question, will a 200mm TC body fit on my RC10L2 wide chassis?
what mm wide is the RC10L2 anyway? is that a 235mm chassis?

Thanks,

Jerrit


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

the L2 are 235 so no on the 200 body fitting.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Greetings 10th and 12th scale racers!

I just thought Id update you on progress with my race. We are planning for opening entries the week after the ROAR Outdoor Onroad Nationals in Oregon. Hopefully by that time the official website will be actually worth looking at (and more than just a forum). I will be calling the owner of Hobbytown San Antonio (the host track) tomorrow so he can set up the necessary accounts for mail in and online entry, and getting the finished race flyer so that it can be posted there on the website for easy perusal by the racers so they can pass it out at their respective tracks. I have a couple sponsors lined up but I wont reveal any sponsor information until after I return from Chicago and the IMHE show (I have one very big name in my corner thats all I'll say ). Well thats all for now. US Pan Car Champs are right on track!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, just thought Id let you know that entries for the US Pan Car Championships will open up July 31. If you need a copy of the flyer just send an email to [email protected]. I will email it to you so you can print out copies and get it to pan car racers at your track (10th and 12th scale)


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is the flyer/entry form for the 1st Annual US Pan Car Championships taking place in San Antonio Texas April 28-May 1

http://www.rcfiles.com/forums/attachment.php?postid=86126

Entries open July 31


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

here is the flyer again 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1028166


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

_Edit: I have removed the email out of deference to the parties involved_ 

(those of you who have seen it already must tell NO ONE!!!)


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I got me a 10L a couple weeks ago and I havent had a chance to run it yet but I am REALLY looking forward to putting it through its paces. I do have some pics of it and hopefully I will get those up tonight or sometime this weekend


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Here are the 19T GTS/GT1 rules 

Body: Any touring/GT-1 style body UNMODIFIED as it appears from the factory that is either in production or has been retired AND has appeared in a full scale touring class event (ALMS, SPEED World Challenge, British TC Championship, etc.) OR a GT event(FIA GT, Grand American Road Racing, Trans-Am, American GT Challenge, etc) Please have manufacturers name and/or website available during initial tech session (tires may not protrude from body) Body list will be posted on the website.

Motor: Any ROAR legal C2 based modified as it appears directly from the factory wound with 19 turns. Fixed timing only.

200mm maximum 
40 oz minimum weight with EVERYTHING! (including transponder)
ROAR Pro10 rules will be used for tires
ROAR T-2 Electric Touring rules will be enforced or all other measurements (except width)


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Ok we have new date for USPCC May 13 to 15th and the On-road nat's

Speedline Hobbies
Holiday, Florida
727.536.7223
October 6-9, 2005


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1244783

new sign up for USPCC


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Cmon. I know we got more guys around here with 10th scale pan cars!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Only 5 months to go! And I just got off the phone with the owner of Hobbytown San Antonio and we discussed a few things regarding the race (including a lack of an entry list which seems to stem from the openness of the entry process). We addressed a few other concerns that have come to our attention in the past few weeks and discussed some very pressing needs that needed to be dealt with immediately. Expect a major update next week (including a firm entry deadline as well as an official schedule).


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Early registration ends April 30 so if you want a T-shirt and some other cool stuff get your entries in! (and you avoid the $5 late entry registration)


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Im sure there are Pro 10 racers still cruising around here


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

they are still around.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Just curious if my RC10L2 would be legal for USPCC...or is it too wide to be allowed (235mm).

Thanks,

Jerrit


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

jerrit1 said:


> Just curious if my RC10L2 would be legal for USPCC...or is it too wide to be allowed (235mm).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerrit


 Oh it would definitely be legal. 235mm max...we are working on USPCC 2006 and hope to have information on that as it becomes available. Its going to be bigger and better...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The Florida state electric series 25th anniversary race will be featuring 6 cell stock 1/10th pan cars on June 18-19th. It will be held in Daytona Beach at the Stricklands R/C park. wwww.fseara.org.


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

bring back pro10...


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

where you from tallyrc?


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

i'm in asheville, nc


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

what track to you race at?


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

i don't race pan car as there is no class, but i race both in asheville with a small group of guys in a city owned park that we lease, and i race in easley, sc at carolina rc www.carolinarc.com..


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

THE DARKSIDE said:


> Attached are the photo's of the new Darkside Motorsports Prototype 1/10 On-Road Pan Car Chassis.


 http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154071

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154070


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

that darkside is such a sweet ride, but offered as a complete kit the price is going to scare me off i fear...


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

tallyrc said:


> that darkside is such a sweet ride, but offered as a complete kit the price is going to scare me off i fear...


 yea i think it will do but we need to find away to keep the price down to see more.


----------



## vtl1180ny (Dec 20, 2003)

I wish I could find some Long Island Pro 10 guys....

Tally, if it wasn't for me being divorced with a kid my wife and I would be moving to your neck of the woods tomorrow....


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

yea it tought to get the class going again but just keep looking for cheap cars and just get them out and run them if only some hot laps.


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

taz, that's my plan.. just run it and get some interest going..

vtl. if i'm not racing tomorrow, i may go for a hike in the national forest, take a swim under a waterfall, you know, the usual...


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

Taz_S said:


> yea i think it will do but we need to find away to keep the price down to see more.


if it were for example based on a 10l3, i could pick up all the running gear for cheap used.. then jsut get his conversion if offered... but his other conversions alone sell for the mid upper $200.. too rich for my blood..


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

yea it be cheaper to get the crc car.


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

i mean i'd like to get the darkseide car, but if it's in the $300 plus category, that defeats the purpose of finding a cheaper alternative to touring cars.. we all complain that tourers are getting too expensive, but look how much good oval cars are.. some are more than my xray t2...


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

yea but you still can get an l4 for 200 someting for oval and still win but with the tc going over 300 to 400 then had hop up ever 3 months still cheeper.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

here is that Maverick obfpc


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

One more


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

tallyrc said:


> i mean i'd like to get the darkseide car, but if it's in the $300 plus category, that defeats the purpose of finding a cheaper alternative to touring cars.. we all complain that tourers are getting too expensive, but look how much good oval cars are.. some are more than my xray t2...


We'll see what we can do with these to keep the pricing down. I want to help bring this class back, not sink it for good.

-E


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

it's not like we don't appreciate the work that goes into producing these kits, but my humble opinion would be that over $300 and it becomes a little more than most of us can swallow. especially since right now in most places it's 1 guy running his car trying (hoping) someone else will think it fun and try also... if it were my primary class i'd jump in up to my wallet.. as i do with touring.. unfortuantely, touring is soaking me.. tires, batteries, parts... i'd hate to even suggest maybe even a G-10 sport version like xray is doing now? (i think g-10 is what the carbon-like material is called)


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

sort of a P.S. honestly i truely appreciate you effort in even producing the car at all.. i'm sure it is a huge financial and time consuming effort on your part.. i hope the class comes back too.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

just checking in and see how it going in here.


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

taz it's slowwwwww.. i try to post to as many of these threads a i can to keep them floating...


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

I glanced at your post, I'm burned out racing. If I race at all next year, I think the only thing that would help is to run the 1/10 pan car. I had a blast racing the car, far less maintance.
I been trying to get some intrest in this class at our club, but the guys like the touring class. 

dan medved


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes it tought to get the slowdans to get raid or their over pices sleads. But with DARKSIDE having a car out and other working on stuff it might make a great comeback.


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

they will all convert when you start outrunning them...


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

If I race it, they will come.....If I race it, they will come.

dan


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

just keep puting it on the track, they will follow..


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> The last time Pro-10 (10th scale modified pan car 6-cell) ran as a national ROAR class was at the Minnreg in Fl. From what I remember Josh Cyrul and Mike Blackstock saying is the cars were just too fast. And that was only with 11 turns. They were just to fast and you just couldn;t drive them smoothly. Even in stock they are a hand full unless they are on a big track. Somewhat the same thing as 12th stock 6-cell, it is even faster the 4-cell mod and just to hard to handle.


soooo.... will 4 cell mod work? 1/10 road classes are five minutes so they'll probably be able to run eight or nine turn motors now or somebody could make a trail link car so u can run a lipo. Maybe even a two 3200 pack lipo car with brushless system and run 45 minutes. this might be fun but I think the race should rap up in five minutes in order to catch on and be popular for national indoor events. either way i don't see a problem with the class and don't understand why it didn't adapt like any other class does today. 1/12 scale is my favorite on road class but 1/12 scales in general are twitchy and a little more difficult to drive than 1/10.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

10th GTP was actually run as a demonstration class in Portland in 2003 or 2004 I believe


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

new CRC 10th scale car:


































































I might get one to try out but when the 235mm is ready


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I think there is supposed to be a 235 conversion for this car released at some point. I know that BMI Motorsports is supposed to be out sometime in March and some other manufacturers have plans to release as the year progresses. I wouldn't mind seeing AE bring the 10L3T back out of mothballs for this


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Crashby said:


> Ok, listen up everyone...
> The dates are set for the 2008 BBR LeMans Cup Series.
> 
> These dates can be adjusted except for the first race this Sunday at the Ground Pounders.
> ...


For more you can come over to http://www.rcracing.com/msgthread.cfm?threadid=52450&InfoID=282&SiteMessages=25


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Crashby said:


> Well... The first race of the 2008 BBR LeMans Cup is in the books. Big thanks to the Ground Pounders club for providing a fun track with great traction. After the first of 8 races the points standings are:
> 235 mm Prototype
> Steve Ashby 9 points
> Michael O'Donnell 6 points
> ...


I had fun can not wait till the next race at RCCAR Sunday May 4, 2008 Campbell, CA.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Stormer is out of stock Protoform Peugeot 905B
So if you need a Body
T-bang as them in stock.
http://www.t-bang.ca/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=43_82&products_id=619


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

uspancarchamps said:


> I think there is supposed to be a 235 conversion for this car released at some point. I know that BMI Motorsports is supposed to be out sometime in March and some other manufacturers have plans to release as the year progresses. I wouldn't mind seeing AE bring the 10L3T back out of mothballs for this


I dont think we will be seeing any more t-plate cars from AE since thunder tiger bought them. they have officially jumped on the design of the year band wagon with the new 1/12 car.not to mention after 20 + years of being an AE fan I have jumped ship because the qaulity of the new plastics sucks. they are about as brittle a peice of 14th century china.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

But hell yeah 1/10 pan is WAY more fun than 1/10 touring. back in the day roadcours with a 10l was a blast with 6 cells/ stock motor combo. I know brushless has breathed new life into my 1/12 racing, so a 1/10 pan car with a 17.5 and 6 cells would be a riot


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

420 Tech R/C said:


> I dont think we will be seeing any more t-plate cars from AE since thunder tiger bought them. they have officially jumped on the design of the year band wagon with the new 1/12 car.not to mention after 20 + years of being an AE fan I have jumped ship because the qaulity of the new plastics sucks. they are about as brittle a peice of 14th century china.


The RC12R5 can be a T-bar if you want it to be that way. Most go that way for outdoors.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah I know , but it should be in the kit, or offered as a kit in that form. not as bells and whistles add ons for increased sales.


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

hey Fellas,here's another thread on RCTech.Plenty of 1/10th pan links,pics,and info.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222869 
Enjoy!


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

T-bang just got in the new Peugeot 905B HIGH DOWNFORCE 235mm Pro10 Bodies 

http://www.t-bang.ca/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=84&products_id=676
http://www.dekelz.com/proofs/905BComparison.jpg


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Look like AE has a new Pro 10 car out soon.


















































http://radiocontrolzone.com/showthread.php?t=249118


----------



## TroyGut (Jan 10, 2006)

*AE is going to miss the boat on this one*

I found this yesterday, and was wondering why AE decided to build their chassis as a 4cell only car. Most of the other 10th's could be converted to Lipo. I also feel the quality of the Associated plastic has been going down hill. The cars are also heavy. They may be good for intro guys and hobbyshops as AE is available everywhere, but once you really want to start racing and and tune the car, you have to go aftermarket. I love the GTP stuff as 1/12 is the fun class now and 1/10 use to be. I liked the CRC car, and leaning that way. AE is on the way out.

Troy Gutterridge


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

TroyGut said:


> I found this yesterday, and was wondering why AE decided to build their chassis as a 4cell only car. Most of the other 10th's could be converted to Lipo. I also feel the quality of the Associated plastic has been going down hill. The cars are also heavy. They may be good for intro guys and hobbyshops as AE is available everywhere, but once you really want to start racing and and tune the car, you have to go aftermarket. I love the GTP stuff as 1/12 is the fun class now and 1/10 use to be. I liked the CRC car, and leaning that way. AE is on the way out.
> 
> Troy Gutterridge


I wait to i see the car and see how it runs before i say any thing.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

profoform is releasing the 905b HD body.

http://www.pro-lineracing.com/p-587-p905b.aspx


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

My lipos won't fit!


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

swtour said:


> My lipos won't fit!


yes we know hope the come up with something to fit lipo or better yet come out with a RC10R5w for wide car with 6 cell.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...I would bet this 200mm class would be fun w/ 4 cell and 17.5 brushless...I just hate NiMh anymore (But, I may consider trying it...) Might have to dig out my old HPI On-Road PanCar....and grab one of the NEW GT bodies.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

no i think the GTP is the class that growing. Indoor they might be a good way to good.


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Well gents' it appears there's alot of interest in this new "World Class GT" 
aka Pro-10 class.Lots of new cars,and bodies.Protoform isn't finished making new bodies to support the class (as per website)Does anyone have any info on class specs and rules?/ is this a R.O.A.R. deal?? Thanks ahead for any info.I knew I held on to the 10 L3-Touring car for some reason.Appears it could be go time!! :thumbsup: Thanks.

Joe/SWtour,I know what 4-cells and a 17.5 do in an SK,on a roadcourse these new cars would FLY 

Hmmmm.........Toyota TS020,Nissan R-390, Mazda 787-B.........I'm startin to shake here............ Oh boy


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

World GT/GT10 is for the 200mm cars and at the International Indoor Championships end of this summer they will be doing 4 cell/13.5. THey are running this class at the US Indoor Championships in Cleveland as well (also 4 cell/13.5 I believe).

I think that all these 200mm cars coming out can only help the 235mm class as well though. 4 cell/13.5 GT1, LiPo/21.5 GT2 and 6 cell and Lipo for 235 (I think 10.5 would be a good motor for the 235s as Lipo and anything less would be absolutely ballistic)


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

Here is the new class that is becoming very popular here on the west coast and other parts of the country...and this is the type of cars.

http://www.rc10.com/ae/10r5/10r5_home.htm


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

wow i seen this coming back in 2003 when i started up this tread! im a visionary for sure


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

espresso1967 said:


> CRC Gen X 10 235 kit just released.
> 
> http://teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=81


......


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

we have a class at the '08 Region 12 Paved Electric Champs 

October 25th and 26th atn Ripon Rc Speedway

http://www.riponspeedway.com/Files/'08_Region_12_Paved_Electric_Champs.pdf


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

Here are the rules used at the IIC race that was in Las Vegas.


http://www.intchamps.com/WGT_2008_Rules.pdf

If you are looking for rules, I am sure you can set forth what ever motors you want...but here are the overall rules used.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

From RCtech



espresso1967 said:


> Calling all pan car dudes in the Los Angeles area. I am trying to get a core of guys that want to run pan cars at least once a month at Crystal Park Raceway. At the moment we meet for racing the 3rd Saturday of the month. I want to push for the pro 10 class but willing to go World GT if the majority rules. The track as you will see is a nice big track and would be ideal for Pro 10. Currently I am running Novak 3.5r, lipo. But again as stated I can easily swap to a 10.5 or 17.5 for World GT. Let me know if you are in the area and see if we can meet up any weekend for practice before racing.
> 
> Flyer
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Taz, can use all the help I can get.

If anyone is in Los Angeles and interested pm for more info or when we can meet other than race day.

Cheers


----------



## espresso (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok folks it's that time of the month to meet up at Crystal Park Raceway. If you have debating if you should go and take your pan car out of the closet, well make it this weekend. Bring what you have, lets just have fun. If not enough pan car guys show, will be put in with a touring class so don't worry about not being able to participate. If your driving skills are not up to par, well mines are not up to par either just having fun. Remember unfortunately next month we will not have a meeting at Crystal Park as nitro racing is going on and took our spot. If you still cannot make this weekends race hit me up if you can make it any other weekend for some bashing/practice time and will meet up.

**********************************************************
See flyer and track pics above


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok guys i know almost all of us has a leaf blower the wifey wont let you mow without one and we are way way way to lazy to break out a broom so the dusty dirty parking lot excuse is just that takes ten mins tops to blow off the surface and like someone else said a couple or orange soda pops at 88 cents from wally world and you got a race track


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

okracer said:


> ok guys i know almost all of us has a leaf blower the wifey wont let you mow without one and we are way way way to lazy to break out a broom so the dusty dirty parking lot excuse is just that takes ten mins tops to blow off the surface and like someone else said a couple or orange soda pops at 88 cents from wally world and you got a race track


It take a bit longer then 10 min but. It is not that hard to do.


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

check this out

http://www.redrc.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/VIPPerfS100-1.jpg

http://www.redrc.net/2010/10/vip-performance-s100-235mm-conversion/


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

http://www.redrc.net/2012/11/associated-rc10r5-1-factory-team-kit/


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

Facebook Page for Pro 10 and WGT

https://www.facebook.com/1othPanCar


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> why come no one races 10th scale onroad anymore. i mean besides the touring cars. they use to make onroad 10th scales cars kinda like bigger versions of 12th scale onroad. is there reasons why they dont make and run this class much anymore? just curious i think it was the coolest class. thanks


I love old re-vived threads!! Taz looks like you've done a good job at bringing this one back and keeping it somewhat active for 10 full years!


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

swtour said:


> I love old re-vived threads!! Taz looks like you've done a good job at bringing this one back and keeping it somewhat active for 10 full years!


Yea wish more would run them a lot cheaper then TC. Lot less to mess with too.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I have fun diggin' my old 235mm cars out once in a while - I love running a 20 year old 10L w/ NEW electronics - man racing would have been different back then.


----------

